

Terralliance: Kleiner Perkins' Biggest Investment Ever? - byrneseyeview
http://money.cnn.com/2010/03/26/news/companies/terralliance_tech_full.fortune/index.htm

======
faramarz
Jeez! I would love to see that power-point deck

